# Дай нам спать!



## SuprunP

Вчера услышал фразу:

"Дай нам спать!"

Все ли здесь правильно с грамматической точки зрения?

Спасибо.


----------



## Maroseika

А что вас тут смущает?


----------



## SuprunP

Мне более привычно "Дай нам поспать.", "Дай мне пробежаться в этом соревновании.", "Дай мне сыграть.". Плохо представляю поэтому фразы типа "Дай мне играть.", к примеру.


----------



## Albertovna

Это случайно не из фильма "Джентльмены удачи"? Там было "Дайте спать". Дык то ж татарин говорил.
Меня тоже смущает. Лучше "Дай поспать!". Хотя с отрицанием нормально то и другое: "не давать (по)спать". 
Можно спросить об этом на форуме gramota.ru, там специалисты сидят.


----------



## SuprunP

Albertovna said:


> Это случайно не из фильма "Джентльмены удачи"?



Это соседи сверху


----------



## Albertovna

SuprunP said:


> Это соседи сверху


Россияне? Ну, это вообще понятие очень широкое.


----------



## SuprunP

Акцента, помимо обычного украинского довольно распространенного в данных краях, не замечено.


----------



## Albertovna

SuprunP said:


> в данных краях


А где?


----------



## Maroseika

Мне фраза кажется совершенно нормальной. Хотя, согласен, "дай поспать" встерчается чаще.


----------



## Natalisha

Мне фраза кажется нормальной. 
Кроме того, мне кажется, что фраза "Дай мне поспать" больше относится к единичному действию (дай поспать сегодня, сейчас, завтра утром), в то время как "Дай мне спать" выражет постоянное действие (дай мне спать нормально, в конце концов!). Это мое субективное мнение.

Вы постоянно шумите?


----------



## SuprunP

Albertovna said:


> А где?



Восток Украины.



> "Дай мне спать" выражет постоянное действие (дай мне спать нормально, в конце концов!)


Как тогда быть с "Дай же мне _пожить_ нормально, в конце концов!"?


----------



## Maroseika

SuprunP said:


> Как тогда быть с "Дай же мне _пожить_ нормально, в конце концов!"?



Здесь тоже подразумевается единичное, а точнее, кратковременное действие - пожить хоть немного. Ср.: живи сам и дай жить другим.


----------



## Albertovna

А это не калька с английского Live and let live?


----------



## Natalisha

SuprunP said:


> Восток Украины.
> 
> 
> Как тогда быть с "Дай же мне _пожить_ нормально, в конце концов!"?


Я понимаю эту фразу точно так же, как Маросейка. Дай пожить хоть чуть-чуть нормально.

И все же, в каком контексте была сказана фраза "дай нам спать"? Это было реакцией на единичное действие или повторяющееся?


----------



## Maroseika

Albertovna said:


> А это не калька с английского Live and let live?


Не исключено. Хотя сентенция не слишком замысловатая - могли и сами придумать.


----------



## gvozd

А мне эта фраза кажется кривой...


----------



## Albertovna

By the way, it is "Живи и *давай* жить другим". According to Wikipedia, the phrase appeared during World War I.


----------



## SuprunP

Natalisha said:


> И все же, в каком контексте была сказана фраза "дай нам спать"? Это было реакцией на единичное действие или повторяющееся?



  Не совсем ясна граница между "единичным" и "повторяющимся" действием. Получается, что когда действие происходит в первый раз мы можем расценивать его только как "единичное". Значит ли это что при первом "инциденте" мы должны сказать "Дай мне поспать.", а в случае повторения оного - "Дай мне спать."?

Контекст: пожилая персона, о моральном и физическом здоровье которой я судить не берусь, мешает остальным членам семьи спать. Как вы понимаете полная картина через потолок не "проглядывается".


----------



## Natalisha

suprunp said:


> Не совсем ясна граница между "единичным" и "повторяющимся" действием. Получается, что когда действие происходит в первый раз мы можем расценивать его только как "единичное". Значит ли это что при первом "инциденте" мы должны сказать "Дай мне поспать.", а в случае повторения оного - "Дай мне спать."?
> 
> Контекст: пожилая персона, о моральном и физическом здоровье которой я судить не берусь, мешает остальным членам семьи спать. Как вы понимаете полная картина через потолок не "проглядывается".


Под "единичными" я имею в виду действия, которые совершаются не регулярно. На Ваш шум, намерение включить музыку погромче, делать ремонт и т.д. можно сказать "дай мне поспать (сейчас, утром, завтра, в воскресенье). Но если Вы постоянно нарушаете чей-то сон, то, вполне возможно, Вам скажут "Дай мне (впредь) спать (спокойно)".

 Ps Я не думаю, что Вам скажут нечто подобное при первом "инциденте". Скорее всего, можно будет услышать "Вы не могли бы не шуметь/соблюдать тишину в такое-то время?". Не знаю, как у Вас, а у меня соседи очень вежливы, во время ремонта договорились не шуметь с 14 до 16. Никто не кричал "дайте (по)спать нашему ребенку".


----------



## morzh

Мне кажется, такая фраза была бы свойствена людям из нерусских районов. Может, с Украины. Я слышал, в еврейских семьях так говорили - это все, в основном, выходцы с Украины.

Дай мне жить.
Дай мне дышать.
Дай мне спать.


----------



## Natalisha

morzh said:


> Мне кажется, такая фраза была бы свойствена людям из нерусских районов. Может, с Украины. Я слышал, в еврейских семьях так говорили - это все, в основном, выходцы с Украины.
> 
> Дай мне жить.
> Дай мне дышать.
> Дай мне спать.


Возможно. Я часто бываю на Украине, поэтому они, наверное, и не режут слух.


----------



## Albertovna

Вот-вот. А я когда ещё про татарина сказала. Региональные особенности.


----------



## Maroseika

Albertovna said:


> By the way, it is "Живи и *давай* жить другим". According to Wikipedia, the phrase appeared during World War I.


What do you mean "it is"? I heard it many times and use myself with дай.


----------



## Albertovna

According to the number of Google hits, both are in active use. I have heard only the version with "давай". My experience is just different, but by no means wrong (I have touched another part of the elephant ). To my mind, "дай" is a poor translation. This case is only one of the numerous cases when mistakes are reproduced and rooted in the language, and even become popular.


----------



## morzh

Albertovna said:


> My experience is just different, but by no means wrong (I have touched another part of the elephant ). .



When you say "By the way, it is "Живи и *давай* жить другим". - this is automatically infers "and your version is wrong".


----------



## Albertovna

morzh said:


> When you say "By the way, it is "Живи и *давай* жить другим". - this is automatically infers "and your version is wrong".


I am confused. Are we discussing the popularity or the correctness of the expression? I thought "дай" was not used in speech, but it turned out that it was (so I was mistaken in my early ideas). "Дай" is very popular, but, to my mind, it has not stopped being wrong because of this. Wrong things can be popular, too.


----------



## Maroseika

I agree with Morzh - this дай is very Babel-like. Maybe it is really based on the Yiddish culture.


----------



## morzh

Albertovna said:


> I am confused. Are we discussing the popularity or the correctness of the expression? I thought "дай" was not used in speech, but it turned out that it was (so I was mistaken in my early ideas). "Дай" is very popular, but, to my mind, it has not stopped being wrong because of this. Wrong things can be popular, too.



Well, don't be confused.

First, you tell someone they are wrong (in so many words).
Then, upon googling it up, you say "my version is different but it does not mean I am wrong".

I am telling you that you have to be consistent in your logic. This is it.


----------

